# Home built 3-point tractor attachments?



## simi-steading

Anyone have any attachments you've built for the back of your tractor?

I've been looking for a bucket for mine, but so far haven't found one, so I was thinking about a couple things I'm going to build to make life a little easier until I find a bucket I can afford that will fit.. 

I know I need a boom... Use it for hauling some large logs and a few other things I need to get moved, along with a WHOLE lot of fence posts I need to get pulled.

I was also thinking I'll build me a carry-all, but I can't decide if I just want a fork type I could put a pallet on, or whether to build something that is a solid platform... 

Just imagining other useful types of things I could use on the back of the tractor that would be easy to build... Yes, I have the tools to work metal.. .

What can you suggest or share that you've built?


----------



## flewism

Made a rake for mine, and a 3Pt platform to mount the ATV 25 gallon sprayer on.
Go to tractorbynet.com they have a whole forum section on homemade attachments, some including plans.


----------



## simi-steading

Thanks.. Didn't know about that site..


----------



## agmantoo

I have a number of things that I have made such as a 3pt hitch log splitter, a 18 ft wide drag harrow, a carryall, a root rake, a high pressure washer, attachment for subsoiler to bury pipe, 3 pt drag for smoothing/leveling soil. Here is the drag harrow recently completed.


----------



## ace admirer

bucket/scraper, boom, post hole auger, log puller, box blade, log splitter, fork lift, round bale spear, carry all,subsoiler, cable layer, universal trailer hitch, sprayer, rock rake, fertilizer injector, potato lifter/plow, i think thats it,,,,i have made 3 pt hitches for IH H and massey harris pony tractors. oh yeah, lift multiplier to lift loads higher than normal 3 pt hitch.


----------



## simi-steading

Nice job on that drag... I've always used chain link.. that looks like it would do a lot bettter.. 

You've been busy Ace... That's a lotta stuff, but I'm real interested in the lift multiplier...


----------



## ace admirer

the lift multiplier is my least favorite,,,sorry. its a scissors linkage affair. you trade off lifting weight to gain lifting height. I thought it was a good idea,,,,i copied a commercial unit. just figured it better to park the hay trailer in a low spot in the field.

"been busy" its the result of having a machine and fabrication shop and no money....


----------



## simi-steading

aaaahhh.. I wondered if it may be something like that, and I wondered if you lost weight capacity because of it... 

This is why I want to build a boom pole.. lift higher, but I know I'll lose weight too, but it still will only lift the distance the hitch will, short of blocking under the item, then moving the chain up higher.

Same here... only I'm short on time along with all the rest..


----------



## Darren

I've got a three point carrier I might consider letting go. I have a 3 pt. receiver I use to pull trailers and tow vehicles.


----------



## ace admirer

do you have remote hydraulic outlets? i always wanted to build a lift truck type mast with forks to adapt to sway bar stabilized 3 pt hitch.


----------



## simi-steading

Darren said:


> I've got a three point carrier I might consider letting go. I have a 3 pt. receiver I use to pull trailers and tow vehicles.


I'd be interested if you decide to Darren... I've been using my bush hog as a flt bed.. LOL.. 

I've tried calling you a couple time... Going to be out there the whole week of the 4th of July.. Was hoping we might get to meet up and catch up...


----------



## simi-steading

ace admirer said:


> do you have remote hydraulic outlets? i always wanted to build a lift truck type mast with forks to adapt to sway bar stabilized 3 pt hitch.


No, sure don't.. I've been looking for a front end loader for it, and if I did I'd need to get a spooler for it too that mounts in place of a cover on the tranny and picks up the hydraulics there.

I did find a loader in PA, but it used a mounted pump, and not the one in the tranny... Too far for me to drive..


----------



## Sawmill Jim

I took a fork lift mast ,a small one and added a three point hitch to it . I put a hole in one fork and pulled lots of logs with it . .Got one mast left and have been aiming to make a elevator for the house out of it .


----------



## agmantoo

Find an old small gas forklift and rob the lift mast from it. Weld on a couple of lift pins and use the hydraulic power from the tractor to actuate the cylinders. This will work great, be cheap and quick to adapt.


----------



## simi-steading

I like the fork lift idea if I ever stumble on one..


----------



## Sawmill Jim

I found an old electric lift robbed all the goodies off it.You might do this then sell it for scrap you might get all your money back


----------



## agmantoo

Ritchie Bros' auctions have these electric lifts frequently and they seldom sale for more than scrap. I bought a brand new mast with all the cylinders, hoses, chains, plumbing....everything but the forks....for $300.


----------



## Metalman

Don't know where you are located, but I have purchased multiple 3-pt hitch items from Windstar Equipment in Magnolia, Texas. Good fellows at Windstar. 
Got the boom to unload implements from trailer, and other lifting jobs. An 8-disk one way plow made by Dearborn that is in great condition. A Ferguson rigid tine cultivator similar to the one my Dad purchased in 1950 that I pulled lots of miles as a youngster. A 6-foot blade. Next item will be what they call a scoop on their website. Still searching for a 2-row planter - wish I could find one similar to the Ferguson we had when I was a kid that was in good condition.


----------



## DJ54

Here are a couple of items I made to make life a little easier, since this is a 1 man operation around here.

First is my dump carry-all. Big enough to haul bales of hay/straw. Handy for picking up rocks out of the pasture, or needing to move more then a wheel barrow full of dirt, haul manure to the compost pile, etc. Don't mind loading a carry-all by hand, but hate to have to shovel it back off.

Second, is my fence unroller. Saw one similar at Tractor Supply. Decided I could make something similar for a lot less. Most of the steel came out of the cut-off pile. Had to buy the bottom plate, but got it from a local oil field tank factory for scrap price. TSC's price was right at $200.00, I had $21.00 in materials, and about 6 hours labor on a rainy day. Couldn't do much else, so built this.

I stretch my fence using 2, oak 2 X 4's sandwiched together, then hooking a chain top & bottom, then tweeking with a double dog 2-ton come-a-long. So didn't need the feature TSC has on there's with a stretcher built into it. Wouldn't trust that, or my foot on the clutch trying to stretch fence anyway...


----------



## farminghandyman

the last project I made, a post pounder it looks a little dirtier now as it has nearly 200 posts driven now,


----------



## simi-steading

I like that post driver.. so how is the rope lifted? by hand or a crank or what?


----------



## farminghandyman

this may help some,


----------



## farminghandyman

on the driver, 

there is a hydraulic cylinder that pushs the arm the second second pulley, that pulls the rope the weight is about 350 pounds, a picture of one similar.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRPZ3QWeOBo[/ame]


----------



## farminghandyman

the tilt adjustments are similar to this, 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJhrl14MGLc[/ame]


----------



## bigjon

hmmm,all 3 point-electric winch for skidding logs-6ft wide drags-plastic mulch layer-6tf bk blade-potato plow for laying conduit.


----------



## Dieselrider

I have built several 3pt hitch items ( carry all, adapting pull type things to 3py, bale spear, potato trencher) and right now I am considering a 3pt toolbar for planters, cultivators etc. That is what caused me to stumble on this thread. Just looking for toolbar options. You guys do nice work. Wish I had found this board earlier. Also wish I had more time to visit.


----------



## sleuth

Wow! Jealous of everyone's metal-working skills (and tooling). I was hoping to find some useful attachments I could make out of wood. I have no welding tools or skills.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I was going to suggest visiting tractorbynet.com, but see it has been mentioned.
I found the site while doing a Google search for a plastic mulch layer. The Build it yourself section is something like 150+ pages, it took me a few weeks, but I think i searched thru every thread in that section.
Once I saw how things are built, I realized that the majority of items are no where near as complicated as they outwardly appear.
Once I get my Farmall H finished, I plan on buying a couple old garden tractors, hopefully older IH Cub Cadets, and building off of them, all from ideas I found on TBN.


----------



## Herbert Herrmann

I’m new to the forum where do I find pictures or plans for items discussed?
TIA


----------



## alleyyooper

tractorsbynet.com

 Al


----------

